# CF4 Ferrari



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:idea: Any thought about the CF4 Ferrari bike ? Anyone tested ride this bike ?


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*Cristallo*

CF-4 = Cristallo with record kit
See Cristallo reviews


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't have a CF4, but i've got a CF5 which is a very nice piece of work.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> CF-4 = Cristallo with record kit
> See Cristallo reviews


Correct! Cristallo with Record Kit and Ferrari logo. Must be worth thousands


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

dnalsaam said:


> Correct! Cristallo with Record Kit and Ferrari logo. Must be worth thousands


eight and a half of them to be exact.


----------

